# Could Joerg Sprave have killed a deer w this shot?



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

What a beast


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OtziTheIceMan said:


> What a beast


Why would you even think about a sling like that as you can see he can't shoot it accurately ! You can probably throw a rock and hit a deer on the head and kill him.

Do you have much experience with sling shots and the power they have or don't have ? It is about down range energy/momentum and accuracy ... a sling shot can only do so much. A very very powerful hunting sling shot will generate maybe 21-25 fpe at the start, it is not a rifle, you would need to be close and get a good head shot for sure. A sling shot is not a deer taking machine.

wll


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Haha I don't think he was trying to be too accurate, just trying to beat the world speed record. But yea, for a deer I would just use my rifle. I was just curious though. I've used slingshots on and off for many years, but I started shooting more lately, so I've been learning more. Always wondered what the strongest slingshot was, so i'm glad I ran into sprave's youtube channel. He's got some crazy vids!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

no


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I know Madison Parker took a deer with a slingshot. But that's the only story ive seen of that nature... Bit cruel if you ask me. How many deer do you think he wounded or injured before he managed to bring one down.

For me slingshots are for small - medium game (pheasant/grouse/turkeys at the most)


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

And yes - if a deer was in the path of that shot it would have been game over lol


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> And yes - if a deer was in the path of that shot it would have been game over lol


A head shot with that big ball, 135 joules of force, that would certainly at least stun a deer


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

If you search his channel there is a video where he shoots more powerful than a 44magnum with that same home made slingshot. So im sure the deer would be dead with a head shot... Check it out if you have time. Its a good video


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> If you search his channel there is a video where he shoots more powerful than a 44magnum with that same home made slingshot. So im sure the deer would be dead with a head shot... Check it out if you have time. Its a good video


Yes I saw that, that's why I chose a starship for hunting. It's undoubtedly the best.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Starship? What's one of those? I switch between Jeorg's rambone and a torque for hunting both with looped 1745's, both bag me tonnes of wood pigeon and rabbit, but out of the two I always feel that the rambone has abit more steam on it - even though I cut the tubes to the same length. Cant explain it. Perhaps because its hammer grip and so sturdy I unconsciously pull the bands that bit further maybe?


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

> Starship? What's one of those? I switch between Jeorg's rambone and a torque for hunting both with looped 1745's, both bag me tonnes of wood pigeon and rabbit, but out of the two I always feel that the rambone has abit more steam on it - even though I cut the tubes to the same length. Cant explain it. Perhaps because its hammer grip and so sturdy I unconsciously pull the bands that bit further maybe?


It's one of those long ones with a forward extension, like the one that Joerg Sprave uses in that magnum 44 video you're telling me about. I just bought a take down model recently, which is exactly what I needed for portability. So far i've only seen 2 like that, the one I bought and one by an expert shooter called "Michael McLure". They're supposedly the most devastating slingshots one can get. Here's 2 videos presenting both models:


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Ah ok I see. Yeh I can imagine that to be pretty potent for sure. Not very pocketable though.

I can imagine setting up a load of insane targets in the yard and having tonnes of fun blowing them up with that thing though lol


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yall should go over to Joerg's forum and talk to him about killing deer.

Those same videos again? Like I said in the other thread, you really need to get some more material. No one is buying this BS.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Think I already said that slingshots are for small-medium game at the most, and trying to take deer with them is cruel. So nobody is talking bs that I can see....


----------



## Papalasher (May 8, 2015)

It's possible that the shot would have killed a deer. The kinetic energy from that particular slingshot is massive.

But Madison Parker said that a deer kill with a sling shot is only possible when you get a head shot - Specifically between the eyes using a large lead shot, with a very heavy band set. (On that note does anyone know what kind of bands Madison actually uses? I've asked on a couple of his you tube vids but never got an answer)

The real issue is one of penetration, while Slingshot impart massive kinetic energy it doesn't have a great deal of penetration when it does hit, it's all surface impact, on thin or brittle materials the sling shot will just blast through. On something with a little more resilience you are most likely going to get ricochets rather than the shot embedding itself in the target like you would with say an arrow or most rounds from a fire arm.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Ive seen vids of slingshots vs pig skulls etc and with 12mm lead and hunting bands the lead smashes through. Even with a layer of skin covering that would have been a devastating head injury and a dead deer. But a shot like that is purely for power and not accurate enough to make that perfect shot I think.

But you are 100% correct about a head shot (perhaps a neck shot also as im in no doubt that would be a broken neck) But lets face it who hunts with a slingshot like that? Nobody... Because it defeats the point in a slingshot. So in reality your never gonna get a deer with a slingshot and it would be brutally cruel to try.

No I dont know what tubes he uses mate, sorry. They look similar to the old Barnett tubes though and we all know they are pretty powerful. Dankung 3060 perhaps? I really don't know.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> nobody is talking bs that I can see....


Indeed Mr-W. I think this is the video you're referring to. This hog's skull may actually be tougher than a deer's






If a regular slingshot can do that, then a starship would do it even easier. But yea, slingshots are for more small/medium game, and sometimes the power is not enough for that, so using a slingshot with more power means a more humane kill as well.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh yeh your starship is way more powerful than a standard style slingshot. I know mine is putting 12mm leads out at around the 210fps (ish) and yours will be alot faster than that because of the 16inch extended draw I think I heard the guy say? However does that 16inch extension throw off accuracy?

And yeh that's a good vid... Very informative. And puts into perspective the power your catty has.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> Oh yeh your starship is way more powerful than a standard style slingshot. I know mine is putting 12mm leads out at around the 210fps (ish) and yours will be alot faster than that because of the 16inch extended draw I think I heard the guy say? However does that 16inch extension throw off accuracy?
> 
> And yeh that's a good vid... Very informative. And puts into perspective the power your catty has.


Seems quite accurate, but I'll have to see for sure when I receive it. 210fps is probably way faster than what I'm getting currently with my Marksman. What slingshots have you tried?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a rambone (from Jeorg sprave) and a Torque from simpleshot. (I only shoot looped tubes) I band them up with looped 1745 dankung. But im in the market for a really "nice" tube shooter. Like a nice wooden handmade one. I saw the handmade torque on simpleshot.com but - $250 I dont think so lol


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

How about you? What slings do you shoot?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Mr-W said:


> Think I already said that slingshots are for small-medium game at the most, and trying to take deer with them is cruel. So nobody is talking bs that I can see....


Mr S I was not talking to you but towards the original subject of this thread. You know, the guy that has no experience with the particular slingshot he is hyping and no hunting experience, yet keeps attempting to convince people of it's amazing properties.

If this slingshot is so amazing someone besides those kids, that got one for free, would be hunting with it. I have killed a lot of pigs and would pay to watch some one try to kill one with that ebay monstrosity. Shooting a dried out, stationary skull is no proof of anything.

If you want to see some genuine powerful slingshots this forum has a section specifically for that called power rangers. There are real set ups that are tested and are putting out serious energy, not overhyped, unproven trash.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm just trying to say that it puts into perspective the power you are shooting at. Food for thought at most (and a bit of hypothetical fun) I would never suggest for anyone to actually go and try to shoot a larger animal with a slingshot lol. Here in the UK the biggest thing i take with a catty are large pheasant/duck/grouse etc...

Personally I like my smaller more traditional slingshots and they fill my freezer nicely on a weekly basis. So I see no need to "upgrade" from what already works. But I didn't know about the power rangers forum, I might have a look later to see what fun they are having. P.s. Having a bad day buddy? lol


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No not a bad day at all. Just tired of this same shit from the same people.

I also do not like hypotheticals when it comes to shooting animals, I do not live in the UK, there is plenty of medium and larger game to shoot here, and bouncing lead balls off them to see what it would do does not sit well with me. There are tons of proven hunting setups and tons of hunters that use them to harvest game, no need for hypotheticals or guessing.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

We have plenty of deer here in the UK and they are fine to hunt in season. I would never try with a catty though. Only with rifle. Like ive said afew times, slingshots should only be used for small game or small-medium game birds. And if used for the porpoise you are going to eat very well for the rest of your life.

I would never advocate "bouncing lead balls" off of anything as an experiment (afew people perhaps lol) but never animals. Even though I am a keen small game hunter I have huge respect for life and would never take a shot if I thought the animal was going to suffer as a result. I hunt because supermarkets slaughter millions of animals a year to feed lazy people and pump said meat full of chemicals and additives. So I feed my family the cleanest meat I can give them. Free range game. I dont hunt for fun and never would


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Now c'mon Its Friday... Lighten up man, Its nearly beer o clock! (well for me atleast, afew hours to wait for you) I'll have for you in a couple of hours lol


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

So if you would not advocate it I would not talk hypotheticals about doing it, maybe one on one but not in a public forum.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I simply said that in my opinion, yes the world record shot would have killed a deer with a head shot lol! We weren't planning to go out and do it nor were we talking as such. Just that in theory you could... I said many times that it would be cruel did I not?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

And you don't think that someone will go out and try it. lol After all I read on the internet it is possible. lol

Yall win I am through. Discuss away the smashing power of the crutch shot or what ever that thing is called. Oh and happy 4th of July weekend everyone.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Hahaha its funny you say that coz i was thinking it looked like a hospital crutch lol.

Unfortunately there probably is some idiot that will try shooting deer with a slingshot. Cant live your life being scared incase some pleb will take a joke seriously though... Thats just too serious for me im afraid.

We all (I hope) know what's what, and know the do's and don'ts.

Anyway happy 4th to the Americans out there. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Excuse me while I insert a bit of fact into the discussion. I hope it doesn't completely derail the conversation. The idea that a slingshot can compete with a .44 magnum is ridiculous. A .44 mag generates between 900 and 1680 lb/ft of energy. The most powerful shot ever recorded for the Power Rangers club was 80 lb/ft.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

I do not doubt that Sprave has achieved more power, but 100 lb/ft is .22 LR territory, not even close to .44 Mag.

Can anyone say why we need to rehash this done-to-death topic with material imported from another Forum?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I dont know the numbers facts and figures, but there is a video on his channel where he tests .22 upto .44magnum against his homemade slingshot. The results were good.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually if you want a rubber powered deer/larger game slayer THAT IS ACCURATE and powerful enough, and uses arrows/bolts you would make a device such as a "carbine", shoulder mounted preferably a bullpup design for compactness. A carbine can use a sighting system of two sights..one front, one rear or an illuminated dot sight whereas a hand weapon can't accurately use such a sight at all with reliable results. If you do the geometry you'll see this. Again, combine power with accuracy and a sighting system tnat works, do a carbine. I'm talking ONLY a device for hunting, not nostalgia for artsy craftsy slingshots mind you. Plenty of game is taken with crossbows and bows using a similar arrow/bolt that an elastic powered weapon would launch.

My sling carbine is a doozie for power and accuracy...displayed on Susi gallery. It combines a Joerg lock design with a Bill Hays "stock" made of bent steel tubing. I banded it up with some righteous rubber, not shown in the gallery photos, not for wimps. It's powerful. It's not a bullpup (yet) but it could be with a slight mod. I don't hunt so I haven't a need to mod something that works as good as a 45lb pull recurve bow already.

Using a starship (I love the folding starship design of poster's video above!!) or a board with a fork on it as Joerg did is not particularly accurate for a very strong pull because of hand and arm wobble under the strain of pulling the thing and maintaining the pull for a second or two to align it with the target. I think the hinged take down starship design is ingenious and does serve for seriously powerful energy transfer to the target with pretty good accuracy and even with an arrow but for maximum power you'd need a carbine. You would have to load/cock it right before the shot however since rubber loses contractile energy the longer it is stretched...well to a degree...it ALWAYS will have contractile energy release as witnessed by underwater spear guns which use elastic bands and remain cocked for long periods of time. It's a trade off of maybe 15% to 20% energy loss for a cocked rubber powered weapon, cocked/stretched over a period of time vs cocking and shooting all in the same two seconds...which is rather impractical for this sort of sporting arm.

Remember that most hunting seasons for larger game must exclude the Spring mating season in the northern hemisphere occur, hence the hunting season is in Fall or early Winter when the young are grown enough and air is cool and thus the elastic is also cool...imparing some contractile velocity as opposed to warmer air ambiance. Often hunting occurs at early morning or dusk when the air is yet even cooler.

A chronograph might be useful in determining velocities vs air temperatures, a study of impact placements made before actually hunting. If the contractile velocity is low, the trajectory of the projectile will be adversely affected and will shoot low on the target than with warmer air ambiance. In this respect there is another added variable of elastic powered weapons vs string powered ones due to air temperature variances which makes elastic powered weapons a bit more challenging to figure what the zero is at X range with Y temperature. But it can be done well with practice as with anything else and carrying a thermometer with you on your jacket zipper pull to measure the actual ambient air temperature.

I would not hesitate at all to use a powerful home made elastic powered weapon, shoulder mounted, with good sight system, on larger game were it my option to hunt with such...no more than hunting with a compound bow or cross bow of ample power to do the job quickly and cleanly (a vital point of hunting ethics) and not just stick the poor animal to suffer or die without retrieval by the hunter...lost to the coyotes, buzzards or other scavengers.

That's the science of it all...go from there.

Also you'd have to check with your fish and game authorities to well determine if elastic powered arrow launching weapons are legal for taking any game at all...regulations/laws vary widely between states and countries. Nuff said.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Mr-W said:
> 
> 
> > If you search his channel there is a video where he shoots more powerful than a 44magnum with that same home made slingshot. So im sure the deer would be dead with a head shot... Check it out if you have time. Its a good video
> ...


It is WHAT !

I did a very fair review on that sling, and yes it works, but it is parts and pieces from a hardware store and crutch parts. Any one who wants to make that sling can make a much, much better one very easily.

The best ---- are you kidding me and everyone else on this forum ? eye bolts into a U channel ?

Your post is insulting to the intelligence of these forum members and most assuredly to me !

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow you guys are harsh lol. Hes just exited about his new purchase... I'm sure the power is great (a 16inch draw extension is a serious power upgrade) but like ive said afew times - for hunting... I'll stick with what Im using.

I cant see how accuracy can be benefitted by placing the fork an extra 16inches from your eye. Play nice guys... Hes only having abit of fun


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> Wow you guys are harsh lol. Hes just exited about his new purchase... I'm sure the power is great (a 16inch draw extension is a serious power upgrade) but like ive said afew times - for hunting... I'll stick with what Im using.
> 
> I cant see how accuracy can be benefitted by placing the fork an extra 16inches from your eye. Play nice guys... Hes only having abit of fun


Some of us think there is a lot more to this then meets the eye. Some of us think that .... well go to You Tube and look up the guy who got banned from here and see who else he has ticked off !

wll


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

August West said:


> Yall should go over to Joerg's forum and talk to him about killing deer.
> 
> Those same videos again? Like I said in the other thread, you really need to get some more material. No one is buying this BS.


Hahahahahahahaha! he makes my head hurts!
Good one AW!


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Perhaps you guys know something I dont. I just see a guy who made a purchase and was mad exited. And the original question regarding the record shot was just hypothetical fun... Nobody ever said "guys go and a shoot at deer with your slingshot" infact I said not to afew times because it is cruel.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

And the guy who got banned from here on youtube? If you want me to view something be abit more specific please because I only found a video about "active shooting" I dont get it


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

haha I am indeed excited about my purchase! I don't understand this whole thing about hardware. Most slingshots on this forum are made out of wood, which abounds and is completely free around where I live. It would be much more expensive for me to make a slingshot out of the higher quality materials (anodized aluminum & stainless steel) that this starship is made out of. It is also wrapped in hand sown green quality leather and camo tape, which I love for hunting. I'm not a slingshot snob or stuck up. I care about performance. And yes, call me anything you want, but I didn't spend $130 because I thought I was getting a piece of crap. I think this might be the best slingshot in the world. I mean, can you even name me one that is better?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow I was sticking up for you at first... But i don't think you can actually call it a slingshot for starters. As the original point of a slingshot was that it was "pocketable" because they were first made for poaching.

And if a person with a natural fork can hit a bird 10/10 times. And you can only hit 2/10 - what is the better slingshot? My point is there is no need to down play other peoples cattys, if your accurate with it - then its a great slingshot. Its as simple as that


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

haha OK, maybe I'm TOO excited LOL. It looks quite accurate to me, but I guess I should wait till I get it.

As for not calling it "slingshot" maybe you're right. What is a better name, starship? rubber cannon? lol

I also want to get a smaller pocketable one. If you had unlimited funds, Mr-W, which one would you pick?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I personally would argue that I can take more game this next week with my current setup than you will with your starship... I'll happily "compete" it all goes in the freezer anyway so its no skin off my nose. So based on the results would that make the better slingshot? Its what works for you... And as you havnt received it yet id say your making a pretty bold claim


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> I personally would argue that I can take more game this next week with my current setup than you will with your starship... I'll happily "compete" it all goes in the freezer anyway so its no skin off my nose. So based on the results would that make the better slingshot? Its what works for you... And as you havnt received it yet id say your making a pretty bold claim


well, you might be a better slingshot shooter than me. Sometimes a regular rifle is better than a Barret .50 cal  But remember that I'm trying to take out racoons consistently too...


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

!! I was actually wondering about racoons. Can you eat them... You guys get the best game.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> !! I was actually wondering about racoons. Can you eat them... You guys get the best game.


yea, it's hard to prepare, but the meat is better than beef, real tender and tasty hehe


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

There are much better shooters here than me. Id say im good... I fill my freezer no problems. But i bet there are some real snipers on here that make me look like a beginner I reckon lol


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice... Sounds like good eating. I like a good wood pigeon. I must take 5-10 a week here are last nights Chinese style pigeons


----------

